# My cat's sick :(



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Seren-kitty is 16. She developed a URI back in August and can't shake it, has had two bouts of long-acting antibiotic injection (got better but no cure), and then a week of an oral decongestant (didn't work, she foamed at the mouth). 

So she's still eating, still interacting, but very much schnorkeling esp after waking from a long nap. Drainage primarily on one side of her nostril, a little from that eye. 

I'm worried about her, mostly because I want her to feel okay--and the veterinarian has said it's probably something she'll just have to live with. *sigh* Feel so helpless when the fur-kid's under the weather.

She is one of my furry muses, after all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear your kitty's not feeling well, Amy!  Hugs to you both!

Betsy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thank you. She's never been sick before so this is brand new experience for her. And me.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Seren-kitty. When cats are sick you can see the instincts kick in. When my cats have gotten older they have learned to live with things I didn't think they could adjust to. But it is hard to watch. Hope you and she feel better.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Healthy healing to Seren-Kitty.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

Amy, 
Have you tried Duralactin with L-lysine?  Google it or search on Amazon.
I have used it on my female when she had a slight URI and on my male for FLUTD.  I know, totally unrelated illnesses but that duralactin is really something, IMO.  It's a milk protein and good for chronic inflammatory conditions.  
I actually used it as straight duralactin many years ago for Nick's FLUTD (they started adding L-lysine only in the past couple of years).  Thought we'd be dealing with that his whole life but I think it did the trick - no problems for years now.  
And I like the duralactin with L-lysine for URIs.  
I think it's worth a try. 
I hate it when my kids are sick . . . .
Good luck -
Gwen


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I hope that Seren-kitty feels better soon!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Poor kitty. Poor Mommy. It's hard to see them sick.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope she's better soon.  That it's just a "bug" like peoples get.  I've always loved her name when you've talked about her -- Seren-kitty.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

If she's 16, you're doing something right.  Just keep doing what you've been doing and give her a kiss from us!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thank you, everyone! I have her on an L-Lysine supplement (a treat she likes) but suspect this is a combo of rhino and bacterial so that may not kick it all. She's dealing with it better than I am.

I'm familiar with the Duralactin. As I recall it was a goat milk based product and touted to be helpful for all sorts of things in many species...and at the time, there was some question how effective it might be among the vet community. Good info to know, glad it worked for your pets. I'll revisit it.

best,
amy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Poor baby.  . I always feel so helpless when my cat get sick. Give her lots of kisses.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Atunah said:


> Poor baby. . I always feel so helpless when my cat get sick. Give her lots of kisses.


That I CAN do! *s*


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Sad for you and Seren-kitty   Hopefully this will just be a bump in the road for you.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

It's a horrible feeling when your furbaby is poorly. Hope she shakes this off soon.
I hate it when cats get old - one of my oldies is so very thin  - I've run blood tests and nothing showed. He's a bit senile and I suspect he just forgets to eat - he's happy in himself, purrs and wanders around in his own little world, but I do wish he'd plump up a bit.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Seren is thin at about 5-1/2 pounds, but she eats well on a therapeutic food for her kidneys. She's also a bit deaf. Still rules the roost, and keeps the Magical-Dawg in line.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

It's so hard to see them being poorly. But I'm sure Seren-kitty is aware of being very much loved. Please give her a cuddle from me.

Our Kimi-cat lived to be 18, and he handled old age very graciously.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to read about your cat!  My first cat lived to be 19, and it was tough watching her slow down and getting thinner and thinner.

Hope all you're doing helps her feel better soon.  Sounds like we know who's in charge at your house!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Up until the past couple of months, I was sure Seren-kitty would live into her twenties. She's just such a PRESENCE in this house, sort of an indestructible little thing. Yes, she's certainly in charge!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

You have all my best wishes. When I lost my dog, and constant companion, of 15 years a couple years ago, I was devastated. So, I know what this is like. Take care, and enjoy all the moments you can.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thank you, everyone. I hate to jinx it...but her sneezing has somewhat abated. Paws crossed...


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> I hope that Seren-kitty feels better soon!


I hope so too.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Good luck to you. My cat, who is also 16 (at least according to the SPCA records I got when I took him home 5 years ago) is going downhill. It don't feel good. So, I feel your pain. Joe E Katt and I wish you and Seren-kitty all the best.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Awwww...purrs to Joe E Katt.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Amyshojai said:


> Up until the past couple of months, I was sure Seren-kitty would live into her twenties. She's just such a PRESENCE in this house, sort of an indestructible little thing. Yes, she's certainly in charge!


I know precisely what you mean by a PRESENCE in the house. My Max has been gone nearly 9 weeks and I've been looking for another cat, but just can't think there could be another cat whose presence we would enjoy as much.

I echo the advice to treasure every minute! All paws and hooves crossed here.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

How is Seren-kitty?? Hope she is on the mend. 

Give her a scratch on the chin from me & my kitties Blossom & Daisy!!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thanks Spotsmom and Cork-Dork-Mom (scritches back to Blossom and Daisy!).

Today Seren's "cloudy" nasal discharge is clear, and only slightly runny. She's still sneezing, but the "schnorkeling" has almost gone away, YAY!!! 

It must be all the positive vibes here, thank you. Also, we had a heavy rain and drop in temps so maybe? any allergens affecting her sinusitis have been reduced. Last night Seren-kitty was pestering the dog big-time, calling for him and rolling on the floor, then trying to "punish" him when Magical-dawg wanted to sniff. LOL!


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

Cats are cool.

Some people don't give them the credit that they deserve.

For those of you out there with sick cats, I know how you feel.  It's so frustrating that you can't make them live forever.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

So glad to see that Seren-kitty is feeling better. I saw this thread after a week away  from  reliable Internet access. Sending some virtual hugs and chin scratches.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thanks so much. Keeping my paws crossed for her to continue to improve.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I think our kitty Blossom has allergies. Her left eye gets a nasty brownish discharge - kinda runs all the way down by her nose. Doesn't happen all the time but every now & then it gets bad and I have to wipe her face off - aren't they just like kids?! 

We've always had cats - often they find us, and will continue to have them because they bring such enjoyment (usually at their expense which makes it funnier because they think they're all that).


----------



## Carrien (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's to hoping Seren is feeling purrrrfect really soon. It's so hard to see them not well.
Sending hugs 
Carol


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Seren-kitty's eye drainage on that side has nearly stopped! Yay! She still sneezes (maybe once or twice, not a cluster-episode) but truly acts more like her old self. The eye drainage has always been clear, at least. And she does act like a little kid objecting to having face washed when I need to clean her up, LOL!


----------



## Carrien (Jan 30, 2011)

Yay!!! that is good to hear, my cat had some crusty eyes not long ago and I worse end of attempting to wipe them, she knows how to use her claws and really dislikes being held!
Hope Seren kitty continues to improve!


----------



## tabatha kristy (Apr 27, 2013)

Vitamin C


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

D.A. Boulter said:


> Good luck to you. My cat, who is also 16 (at least according to the SPCA records I got when I took him home 5 years ago) is going downhill. It don't feel good. So, I feel your pain. Joe E Katt and I wish you and Seren-kitty all the best.


Is that Joe-e-Katt in your avatar? He looks a sweetie.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Hope Seren is all better soon!

I had one cat live to be 20 and another live to be 30, so 16 is prime time!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Ann, you had a 30-year-old cat? Mee-wow!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

So glad to hear your kitty is better!  Hurray!

A 30 year old cat??  WOW!!!  That's a Guiness Record for sure!


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Grace Elliot said:


> Is that Joe-e-Katt in your avatar? He looks a sweetie.


No, that's Muffin -- an SPCA cat that no one would adopt for 2 years. No one could pet her, pick her up, get close to her. She finally came to trust me, and would jump up on my shoulder whenever I came to visit. While on me, anyone could pet her; off me, no one could, not even me. Another volunteer finally took her home and she changed overnight into a sweet, lovable cat. We surmise that all the other cats around put her on continual edge.

This is Joe E








He has the most magnificent set of whiskers. A couple start out black, then turn white, and one is white-black-white -- And I don't know how he accomplished that.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Wow, Joe E whiskers are spectacular! And yes, whisker colors can be similar to other hairs on the cat. An agouti coat pattern consists of bands of color, for example (looks like wild "rabbit" fur), or the "smoke" pattern that has lighter root color and darker hair tips so brushed backwards the fur looks light underneath.


----------

